# tritium spheres



## hamheart (Oct 20, 2008)

if anybody has 18 millimeter tritium spheres for sale i would really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## saabluster (Oct 21, 2008)

hamheart said:


> if anybody has 18 millimeter tritium spheres for sale i would really appreciate it. thanks


This is not the correct forum for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

Please use the BST in the MP.

Thread closed.


----------

